

A hackable text editor for the 21st Century - johlo
https://atom.io

======
kakakiki
It says atom cannot handle files > 2MB. In this current form, it is useless
for me. UI is nice. I hope the feature is added soon.

By the way, VIM extends his regards for the work :)

